# Toronto AutoShow - Nissan Coupon?



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a scan of the $500 off Nissan coupon that was given out at the Toronto Auto Show on the weekend? I just bought an XTrail yesterday, and want to get this to my dealer before I take delivery of the car.

Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please!


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, I'm in the same boat. I also took advantage of the grad rebate, so perhaps I can't use both rebates anyway, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

chansen said:


> LOL, I'm in the same boat. I also took advantage of the grad rebate, so perhaps I can't use both rebates anyway, but it would be nice to know.


I left a voicemail for my dealer to let me know if he can honor it - as I'm sure its a manufacturer coupon that the dealers probably have anyway - and its not like its costing the dealer anything.. keeping my fingers crossed that someone will upload a scan of one though..


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*coupon....*

:cheers:


digitaloutlaw said:


> Does anyone have a scan of the $500 off Nissan coupon that was given out at the Toronto Auto Show on the weekend? I just bought an XTrail yesterday, and want to get this to my dealer before I take delivery of the car.
> 
> Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please!



I have one, but not able to scan etc...why don't you just go to the auto show in t.o. and pick one up...good until March 31, 2005 but....

...just read the terms and conditions on the back, says reproductions prohibited :thumbdwn: 
...and must be presented at the time of purchase...but worth a try if you zip down to the show and get one... :cheers:


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

sherpy said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> I have one, but not able to scan etc...why don't you just go to the auto show in t.o. and pick one up...good until March 31, 2005 but....
> ...


Doh! I thought the show was over.. heh.. toopid me.. I'll head over tomorrow.. but I'll wait to see if my dealer will honor it first.. :loser:


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

sherpy said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> I have one, but not able to scan etc...why don't you just go to the auto show in t.o. and pick one up...good until March 31, 2005 but....
> ...


Only one question: Anything about "no combining with other offers" or anything of the sort? If not, I'll be calling the dealership in the morning and getting them to amend the deal. Worth it even if I have to throw them an admin fee.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*....coupon*



chansen said:


> Only one question: Anything about "no combining with other offers" or anything of the sort? If not, I'll be calling the dealership in the morning and getting them to amend the deal. Worth it even if I have to throw them an admin fee.



no it doesn't say can't combine with other offers, but there is a number on the bottom of the ticket that matches the number on the nissan question form which was ripped off of it by the people at the nissan booth....they have input it into their computer already because I got an email from them ...so they have a way of checking to see that you are the owner of the ticket....good luck - if you hear of any black demo LE's with 5000 klm on it, let me know...that's what I'm looking for...coupon valid for demo's too... :thumbup:


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Asked my dealership, and they said the offer was only good for Sentras.

Just got off the phone with Nissan Canada Information (1-800-387-0122), and was told the offer was for the 12 to 48 month *lease *of *any *new Nissan model, and could not be combined with any other offer.

The actual wording would be helpful, or a scan would be terrific, but I don't think this will help me, personally. Good luck, DO.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

You guys were right, and my dealership was wrong. The deal is for the lease of any new 04 or 05 Nissan. According to the dealership, the $500 discount is split 50:50 by them and Nissan Canada. Since I already negotiated such a good deal on the truck, they aren't willing to give me their $250  but I am still eligible for $250 from Nissan, so I'm going to the Auto Show tomorrow.

So, between my negotiated discount (including admin fees), $350 off for grad rebate, and $250 off for Auto Show discount, I'm now at $2300 below MSRP for the _XE model_, plus 1/4 point off the lease rate and four free oil changes (grad). We're approaching Ford or GM discount levels now.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

chansen said:


> You guys were right, and my dealership was wrong. The deal is for the lease of any new 04 or 05 Nissan. QUOTE]
> 
> Just talked to my dealer as well.. He said he can give me $250 off with it no prob (since we already went pretty much cost on the xtrail). So.. I'm off to spend $20, to save $250! It's better than nothing! and it will pay for my chrome tip and hood deflector!


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

More news. I was suspicious, so I called Nissan Canada Finance again. The dealership does not "split" the $500 with Nissan Canada. They are reimbursed the full $500. Also, though we made the deal last Thursday, four days ago, we are not yet in Nissan Canada's database. I thought this would be the case, as they don't even have our car yet. So we are not yet Nissan Canada customers, and there is no problem with applying the $500 at all. The sales manager said we were in the database, and acted like he'd be doing us a favour by getting us $250 of the discount.

To recap, the sales manager thought the promotion was only for Sentras, and was wrong. He said he would have to split the $500 with Nissan Canada, and was wrong. My next question to him will be, "Is there anything else you would like me to find out for you, about Nissan Canada, its financing, and its promotions?" Either the guy is clueless, or he's lying to me. Either way, I don't like it.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Hehe, just saw your reply, DO. If you want, call Nissan Canada Finance at 1-800-268-6499. The last person I spoke to was Nicole. You should not have to split the $500 with the dealership at all.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

chansen said:


> Hehe, just saw your reply, DO. If you want, call Nissan Canada Finance at 1-800-268-6499. The last person I spoke to was Nicole. You should not have to split the $500 with the dealership at all.


I'm glad I just read this.. I called Nissan and they are going call me tomorrow with a definate answer. I really like the dealer I bought from, and don't want to nail him.. but if he's wrong, then I want to make sure that I get full value for my money - and coupon! I also grabbed some 15% off accessories - which I had added to my XTrail and the dealer didn't discount them for me.. so I'm going ot have to have a talk with him once I hear back from Nissan Canada Finance.

thanks again.. man.. I'm glad I'm on this forum!


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

After taling to the APA.ca, seems my dealer may have a point. They may be responsible for about half the discount, which would leave me with $250. Better than a kick in the pants.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*rebate info...*



chansen said:


> After taling to the APA.ca, seems my dealer may have a point. They may be responsible for about half the discount, which would leave me with $250. Better than a kick in the pants.



hey there...the original wording is "This card is valid for a $500.00 CDN discount and waiver of security deposit (if leased with NIssan Canada Finance) on the purchase or lease of any new or demo 2004 or 2005 Nissan vehicle." ... have fun at the auto show....


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to know, thanks sherpy. The waiver of deposit surprises me, and I get to keep $475 in my pocket, which is nice. Certainly helps pay for the set of Gislaved snows I'll be getting the following day from Steelcase in Markham.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*....15% off*



digitaloutlaw said:


> I'm glad I just read this.. I called Nissan and they are going call me tomorrow with a definate answer. I really like the dealer I bought from, and don't want to nail him.. but if he's wrong, then I want to make sure that I get full value for my money - and coupon! I also grabbed some 15% off accessories - which I had added to my XTrail and the dealer didn't discount them for me.. so I'm going ot have to have a talk with him once I hear back from Nissan Canada Finance.
> 
> thanks again.. man.. I'm glad I'm on this forum!



hey digi, was the 15% off accessories a promo, or something you negotiated??


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

sherpy said:


> hey digi, was the 15% off accessories a promo, or something you negotiated??


its a promo.. I actually saw it on a Nissan dealer web site (alberta I think - I was search for accessories for the xtrail) - then got the coupons at the Autoshow. Not sure why the dealers didn't have them out..


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*admin fee*

have you noticed in the Terms for Finance in Nissan CA, that they say they do not charge an admin fee for leasing...how about to purchase, I've had from 185 to 295 quoted so far...go figure...and the new twist...some insurance thing which you pay 200 for...so, if your car is stolen or whatever within a certain period of time the insurance company will give you 5,000...just like that, they make it seem like you've just won the lottery...i think I'm in the wrong biz, could make a fortune off of that one..said to the guy, not interested, he said the car is already etched, then said he would waive it if i bought the car...etched...a bit presumptious I would say...


----------

